# UKJ Parf Guide System "Mk.I" looking for a faithful master ($100 Aus).



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Boys* and *Girls*,

If anyone is interested (or know of anyone that might) in the Fe*$*tool MFT style tabletop, 








read on otherwise save wasting your time and go and have a vino.

If you don't reside in Australia go and have another vino.

If you're a 19mm doghole person, that vino may still be attractive although you may be able to use a 19mm bit… that would not be supplied, however, you could soak the 20mm till it shrunk… no reduction/shrink gauge supplied either.

I have purchased the *UKJ Parf System Mk.II* and consequently have *Mk. I* gathering dust… Only used once to make my 1st. MFT, 








(mine primarily brings the tabletop closer to my eyes)...
I mention this as the use of the 20mm TCT forstner drill bit is the only wearing part. The *Mk.I* Is in a perfect condition and as many of you may know I bought the *Mk.II* because I can and not because there was something wrong with it. Having said that, the *Mk.II* is a tad easier to configure but most would not consider that an problem, especially when you consider around $185($Aus) difference.

What I am offering is ($200($Aus)),
https://www.axminstertools.com/global/ujk-technology-parf-guide-system-102278
at ½ price ($100($aus)) or 10 casks of cheap vino), plus P&H… or you can pick it up (DOH!)…
(instructions can be made available if cannot be found on-line)...
This is the *Mk. II* ($285 ($Aus)),
https://www.axminstertools.com/global/ujk-technology-parf-guide-system-mkii-104779
or ($429 ($Aust)) at Carbatec.

You can view its use in this video,





First in, best dressed and feel free to pass on to anyone you think may be interested.

*ONO* may be considered, however, any reduction will be added onto the postage cost.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*LBD-* Best of luck on your garage sale pitch… My self I'm cleaning out some of my unused tools and I do it on consignment, it works for me. * By chance do you have any Bosch tools*?


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

That Festo gear looks and is good by all counts but way too rich for me.

I too am a Bosch Blue Professional Bloke; got a lot of 10.8/12v, 18v, plus corded.

PS Ducky I think pickup would be frowned upon particularly in your state!!??


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*LBD I did not mean this to happen… my way of saying hello… I apologize for mentioning the "B" word…*

Crowie may I personally invite you to Corna Crazy- it is a safe place to post and I feel that you could contribute…
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/308428#reply-5331474


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> * By chance do you have any Bosch tools*?
> - Desert_Woodworker


I do have a *Bosch* 8V drill… was my favorite till I got a Fe*$*tool CXS…


> That Festo gear looks and is good by all counts but way too rich for me.
> ...
> - crowie


I'm not selling Fe*$*tool… I'm selling the sane 20mm metric (vs insane 3/4" imperial) dog-holes concept, mathematically laid out for precision work that will raise even *Bosch* up to an unprecedented level. 
For anyone that has a Fe*$*tool MFT or simply would like to use just the tabletop, this is a dirt cheap way of promotion to a *Pierre Cardin* status.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I will buy that for a dollar!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I will buy that for a dollar!
> 
> - robscastle


And I will give you 98¢ change.


----------

